# Rod question NRX + or Sage Salt HD



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

I like the nrx over the salt hd personally. Haven’t thrown a Winston so I can’t help there. I’d look at the sage x since they’re 20% off right now and to me it’s more comparable to the nrx. Lighter and easier casting than the salt hd and at 200$ off a better deal than the nrx. Another good option is the Scott sector. If I were you I’d cast them all. Most shops with a good selection will have all or most brands to cast side by side.


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply taylorisland I have considered the Sage X , I have it in a 9 ft. 8 wt and really like the rod problem is all of my local shops have sold out of the 9 wt.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

GammaBeta 990-4 9ft 9wt


This was intended to be a custom built rod for a friend of a friend, that fell through so I have the freedom to do as I please. I don't need another 9wt so its going for sale. Here's the specs: REC Aluminum Reel Seat-Pewter Full Wells AAAA grade grip 1.5in Fighting Butt Black Aluminum Winding...




www.microskiff.com




Maybe this is of interest- shameless plug


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

I have NRX+ 9wt. It's become my go-to in the 9 & 10 wt class. Feels like an ultra-light 10wt to me, plenty of power, good feel in close and casts like a dream. I use a SA Amplitude Grand Slam line, perfect set-up.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

My experience with the Salt HD line of rods is that they have a very heavy swing weight which I do not care for.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Without seeing you cast it is difficult to steer you in the right direction.
but in general, most caster need a rod that loads easily. Therefore, I would recommend the Sage X, NRX+, Scott Meridian, Asquith, Sextant. These all load quickly but still shoot the whole line. It seems that a common theme lately is to make rods so fast that most people do not cast them well.

mike


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have the NRX+ in 6,8, and 10wt. Solid with plenty of power. I have a Helios 2 9wt one pc for sale now that is more versatile.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

I have not cast those rods in the 9 wt, but based on the 8 wts my vote would be for the NRX+. I agree with the comment above about the Salt HD swinging heavy--I also think it needs a line one size up. In the Sage family, I personally think the Maverick is the better option. Good luck!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have cast the NRX+ and SaltHD 9wts side by side. I way prefer the SaltHD. But I like really fast rods. But as above for the money I think my Maverick 9wt is incredible.


----------



## Will Poston (Dec 26, 2016)

Love my 9wt maverick. I've used both 10 and 9wt lines, and the rod handles them both very well. I like the maverick more than my H2 one piece--just feels sturdier, but the H2 can be more accurate for me.


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve Hughes said:


> Thanks for the reply taylorisland I have considered the Sage X , I have it in a 9 ft. 8 wt and really like the rod problem is all of my local shops have sold out of the 9 wt.


I’ve got a 990 x and most x models they make in stock at the shop I work at 20% off. Pm me for more info


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

If you prefer Outbound Short and Flats Pro, It's pretty hard to beat a G Loomis Crosscurrent GLX 9wt, and I also have an H3 9wt and a Sage X 9wt. Something about that rod just feels right. Have cast the 9wt NRX +. If you like to push the rods, it's tough to beat the Loomis' which will respond well to that. I feel like I have to relax a bit and let the Sage X do it's job, but both the Orvis and Sage seem more accurate and are definitely lighter on the swing. That being said, I seem to always reach for the CC GLX. It's a little heavier, but it puts a smile on my face every time.

Can't speak to the 9wt Sage Salt HD. Have cast a few other sizes and actually preferred the Sage Maverick. Maverick is not quite as fast, but had great feel and was spot on out to 60ft. Much softer tip and progressive mid-section.

I almost always use a 9 for Redfish in the NW Florida area and usually use SA Grand Slam or RIO Flats Pro. Outbound Short works well on the H3, CC GLX, and NRX+, but I wasn't a fan on the Sage X. Standard size bonefish style lines fit that rod perfectly.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> I have the NRX+ in 6,8, and 10wt. Solid with plenty of power. I have a Helios 2 9wt one pc for sale now that is more versatile.


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the feedback and I have to agree on the comments about the Sage X, I have an 8 wt and love it but it doesn't like the outbound short. I want a rod with low swing weight that handles OBS lines and is not a pool cue.
Open to other suggestions.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Steve Hughes said:


> I want a rod with low swing weight that handles OBS lines and is not a pool cue.
> Open to other suggestions.


Sage Payload. Another to check out if you can is the T&T Exocett SS 350, and perhaps that Alpha + you mentioned above.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I post a 12 weight Salt HD a while back and couldn’t give it away...


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

Really leaning toward the NRX + S, I tried the old NRX in an 8 wt and liked it if the 9 is as good I would be happy.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Both NRX+ and Salt HD are really good rods.
The HD is what I want on a crappy difficult day. 
I have three of ‘em.

Mavericks are nice too.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Steve Hughes said:


> Looking to update my 9wt. and looking for opinions, I use the 9 wt mostly for Striped bass but fish the beaches in the Sanibel area every spring . I now have a Winston BII X 9 ft 9 wt and a Sage Motive, I use an outbound short most of the time but sometimes use a Flats pro or summer redfish.
> I am looking at the NRX + S , Sage Salt HD, and Winston Alpha +
> Everyone has their own opinion of course but would love to hear from people who have fished these rods .


NRX has my vote. Have a Salt HD 10wt that I don’t love honestly.


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks Isunoe a lot of people seem to share your point of view, that is why I am moving the NRX to the top of the list.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

lsunoe said:


> NRX has my vote. Have a Salt HD 10wt that I don’t love honestly.


Interested in selling that Salt HD 10?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Interested in selling that Salt HD 10?


PM sent


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my thread and FYI I bought the NRX + Salt , I will be on the beaches of south west Florida by the 3rd week of April hopefully the Snook and Reds will be there as well.


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

^^ Good choice. I've got the Salt HD in 9wt and the NRX+ in a 10.. I find myself using the NRX+ 90% of the time regardless of conditions. My Salt HD does well w/Royal Wulff or Flats Pro. But, to me, the 9wt Salt HD has the stiffness/feel of a 10wt where my NRX+10wt feels like a 9 wt.

Not bashing on Sage as I've bought a lot of their rods hoping they mimic the original Sage One... But I haven't found a replacement for the One yet.


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

Never thrown a bad Loomis rod, good choice! Owning several different brands I always seem to gravitate back towards their rods.


----------



## Zachmarkow (Jul 13, 2020)

Steve Hughes said:


> Looking to update my 9wt. and looking for opinions, I use the 9 wt mostly for Striped bass but fish the beaches in the Sanibel area every spring . I now have a Winston BII X 9 ft 9 wt and a Sage Motive, I use an outbound short most of the time but sometimes use a Flats pro or summer redfish.
> I am looking at the NRX + S , Sage Salt HD, and Winston Alpha +
> Everyone has their own opinion of course but would love to hear from people who have fished these rods .


I’d say


----------



## Zachmarkow (Jul 13, 2020)

I’d say NRX mostly because of the customer service that sage has. If you need something repaired with a rod. You are looking for an 8 month turn around minimum.


----------



## Fredrick (Sep 8, 2020)

I never casted a NRX I didn't like


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive never casted an NRX I liked. Which means zero to anybody else. To me the NRX and SlatHD cast vastly differently.


----------

